# CZ 75 SP-01 or Browning Hi-Power?



## bullseyebill (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the forum and to handguns and have been looking for a good 9mm for home defense and target shooting. I've been going to gun shops and reading as many reviews as possible and I think I've narrowed the choices down to either a Browning Hi-Power or CZ 75 SP-01. There are things I like about both of them:

Hi-Power
Classic design
Collectible/Resale
Love the bluing finish!
Walnut wooden grips
Tried and tried

CZ 75 SP-01
More rounds
Comfortable grip
Adjustable sites (standard)
Possibly more accurate out of the box
Better trigger pull out of the box

I think the Browning is hands down the most beautiful handgun I've seen! But the CZ feels great and from most of the reviews I've read is "an improvement" over the BHP and "better out of the box." Any advice from the veteran handgun owners out there?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*1.* In the case of a self-defense pistol, rather than a bullseye-competition gun, adjustable sights are meaningless. Once zeroed (usually at the factory), a self-defense gun's sights are never changed. Also, adjustable sights are more fragile than fixed ones.
*2.* While it is possible that the Hi-Power is more lovely to look at, depending upon your taste (and I prefer blondes), its trigger is more difficult to adjust to achieve a light, crisp pull weight. Further, the Hi-Power has a magazine disconnecting device which drags against the magazine and thereby degrades its trigger action. The magazine disconnector keeps you from firing a last, save-your-life shot while changing magazines, which is impractical. (Does the CZ have one?)
*3.* Generally speaking, a gun which you find to be more comfortable will help you to shoot more accurately and effectively. If that comfortable gun comes with a built-in good trigger action, I would consider the choice to have already been made.
*4.* It's nice to have lots of shots. The Browning will hold 12+1, I believe. If the CZ holds more than that, it might be considered yet another advantage. (My EDC holds six, but I do quick reloads.)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I owned a high power....sold it....it was a nice firearm, but I didn't like the trigger, and I do not like single action firearms......" to carry, is to cock and lock"...did not like the sights either, and was a bit heavy.......but, each to his own, just an opinion.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I forgot something:
*5.* The Browning's safety lever is downright uncomfortable to use. (Thanks for reminding me, *berettabone*.)


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I own a CZ-75BD and a Hi-Power made by FN. The Hi-power is a great gun and is much more handsome. I would get rid of my HiPower before my CZ-75.


----------



## bullseyebill (Jun 20, 2012)

rfawcs said:


> I own a CZ-75BD and a Hi-Power made by FN. The Hi-power is a great gun and is much more handsome. I would get rid of my HiPower before my CZ-75.


Thanks for the reply. Why do you prefer your CZ-75?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There are some truly gorgeous and functional Hi Powers out there, I had one built on a FN, I moved it in a trade for something else of more value to me. If I were to look for a 9mm of that type (metal frame, hammer fired) I would go CZ or Sig.

On top of everything else mentioned, the Hi Power has a tendency to "bite" the hand that feeds it, quite literally via the hammer spur "biting" the web of the firing hand.

There are some things that can cure hammer bite, but even with a "no bite" hammer, I still got bit.

As Steve mentioned, the safety on the Hi Powers leaves a lot to be desired, but there are some after market options available.

Looking at the guns from a stock format, I think the CZ is the better choice. CZ also has some competition ready models as well, if I were to go the CZ route, I'd opt for the *Shadow* or a single action only model


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Hi-Power is a beautiful pistol, but all of the CZ-75 variants are superior shooters, in my experience. Better trigger, more accurate, more reliable, and for much less money, to boot.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are looking for a very quality built handgun that shoots wonderfully. That has plenty of accessories and IE holsters ect. The CZ is the gun to get. That is speaking from my taste and preference. I am a big believer in CZ, I shoot one in competiotion and I carry a different one. My opinion is decidedly biased but it is based on years of very good experiance with the CZ brand and every gun I own they make. I have the SP-01 and I love to shoot it!

RCG


----------



## bullseyebill (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the good feedback. I pulled the trigger today and bought a beautiful CZ 75 SP-01!
Feel really great in my hands. Can't wait to shoot it at the range! Thanks again!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

CZ = higher magazine capacity, better trigger, double/single vs single-action only, decocker vs safety. I really wouldn't get rid of either, but if you're only going to have one, I think you'd be happier with the CZ. If you can, hold each in your hand and see which fits/feels better. Choose that one.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

you bought a fine weapon

:mrgreen:


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm too late but I was going to say get the SP-01. I have one and it is great. For defense don't go with pretty, go with reliable/comfortable, which the CZ surely is. Can always get a pretty gun (or many) later...


----------

